# Alternator Voltage?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's how it works.

We all read the same.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Did you charge the battery before installing it?

Make sure the negative ground cable runs though the sensor loop in the front.

Also double check all of the connections around the positive terminal. There have been a few occasions where people have not correctly tightened those post back up.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

To improve fuel economy, the computer runs the alternator during times of engine braking & avoids running it at other times. Wonder if this is what you're seeing?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

6adz00ks said:


> I think I have a bad alternator on the dash it reads 15 volts and sometimes as low as 12.2 with a new battery. Wondering what other peoples voltage reads on the dash?


That's perfectly normal. The CTD has a variable output alternator, which varies the voltage to maximize fuel economy. Mine has run as low as 12, or as high as 17.2 under the most extreme conditions (cold engine, low ambient temp, high electrical load) for all 182k miles I have driven it. Unless it consistently runs under 12v, throws a code, etc. just keep driving as normal, because nothing's wrong.


----------

